# How to get contract work?



## Phicil (Jun 12, 2007)

We are a Florida based decorating apparel business interested in doing contract work for other larger companies. We specialize in doing high volume work with one color designs...however we can do up to 7 colors. We want to know how do we find contract work? Are there companies out there that work with subcontractors, who are they and how do we get work from them?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

What kind of advertising are you currently doing?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Phicil said:


> We are a Florida based decorating apparel business interested in doing contract work for other larger companies. We specialize in doing high volume work with one color designs...however we can do up to 7 colors. We want to know how do we find contract work? Are there companies out there that work with subcontractors, who are they and how do we get work from them?


Have you tried contacting other screen printers to see if they have any "overflow" work that they can't produce in a timely manner.

You could also check with DTG printers in the area to see if they need a screen printer for high volume work.


----------



## Phicil (Jun 12, 2007)

Jasonda said:


> What kind of advertising are you currently doing?


actually i haven't tried any form of formal advertising...I've only talked with a few printers that I know and t-shirt sellers at local flea markets...and so far that hasn't turned into anything...

what do you suggest for affordable and effective advertising


----------



## Phicil (Jun 12, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Have you tried contacting other screen printers to see if they have any "overflow" work that they can't produce in a timely manner.
> 
> You could also check with DTG printers in the area to see if they need a screen printer for high volume work.


i haven't done that...only because I didn't know how to approach them...i didn't know there was such thing as "overflow" work

also...how do I know if the printer is DTG? is it by random cold calling or is there a list available of DTG printers?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Phicil said:


> actually i haven't tried any form of formal advertising...I've only talked with a few printers that I know and t-shirt sellers at local flea markets...and so far that hasn't turned into anything...
> 
> what do you suggest for affordable and effective advertising


If you're offering printing services you might think about an ad in the yellow pages. If you look in the marketing section of the forum you will see a lot more ideas.

It is absolutely necessary to advertise or you can't expect to get any business at all.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Phicil said:


> actually i haven't tried any form of formal advertising...I've only talked with a few printers that I know and t-shirt sellers at local flea markets...and so far that hasn't turned into anything...
> 
> what do you suggest for affordable and effective advertising


You can get some great ideas on advertising your printing business locally here: local marketing related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## adamrasheed (Aug 20, 2008)

none of have actually suggested a way of really cheap advertising.

a FREE way is to BLOG about something relevant to ur company and put links to your websitr on there.
Another way is to just go to conventions and network with people


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Phicil said:


> We are a Florida based decorating apparel business interested in doing contract work for other larger companies. We specialize in doing high volume work with one color designs...however we can do up to 7 colors. We want to know how do we find contract work? Are there companies out there that work with subcontractors, who are they and how do we get work from them?


One color prints are the cream of printing, most big printers work these in with there other orders as set up it ziltch and ink is cheap. We are a contract printer and would never outsource a one color print. If you want contract work you need to offer something they can't do at the moment.
If you contact other screen printers, tell them what you can do. Turn around time, colors ect.


----------



## espeinc (Aug 30, 2008)

One of the things nobody mentioned is an email blast.... there are various services ASI specially that offer packages for all pockets..... that might be another venue for advertising to our industry.
You got to spend some $$ no matter what...


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I visit all my competition and sign shops. I give them cards and trade ideas about upcoming events,cost of products,ETC. This has served me well over the years. I have been doing work for a sporting goods store for over 13 years. They know when they call,I will deliver. If I have a price increase,I tell them in advance, so they can adjust too. I think getting contract work is beat done in person (if possible). I would also suggest joining local business groups. I know this has help a lot too. ... JB


----------

